# Free download from AtmosFX



## emergencyfan (Jul 30, 2012)

Go to https://atmosfx.com/collections/decorations/products/bone-chillers
Scroll down to the Numskulls animation (the last one in the collection) and click Add to cart.

Click the shopping cart in the top right corner, and on the following page click Checkout.

Enter code CHEAPSKATENUMSKULLS on the right, click Apply, then complete the checkout process.


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

Got it - Thank you, emergencyfan!


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Ditto - thanks!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! Downloaded a copy as well.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep - me too! Thank you.


----------



## Halloweendad13 (Jul 4, 2017)

Very cool. Thanks for the tip. Will use this with my projector


----------



## HyperX (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice ! Thanks for the Tip ! Happy Haunting everyone !


----------



## Bigdog_VA (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for letting us know. Will use with my projector.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

This is what I have been hoping for. I wanted something light hearted for the kids to see. This is it. I'm getting at least on more maybe two.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Keep checking the site, they have regular deals for single animations for significant discounts.


----------

